# V-Star V Speeds



## Wayne W88 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would like to know the v speeds that V-Star folks have esperienced. I will have mine flying in 30 days or less and any information would be appreciated. My plane has a 0-290D2 which should be plenty of power from what I gather. I would like and appreciate any information you folks will share with me. I am beginning to get excited. 
been a long haul and alot of work. Thanks Wayne


----------

